# Gsw? Watch Movement



## matnrach (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this forum.

I have a 60's Services watch and the balance hairspring has broken.

I have removed it and can see a 'GSW 230' stamped into the movement.

Has anybody heard of this or know where I can find a replacement?

Is it fitted to anything else?

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

GSW is the Geneva Sport Watch Ltd. from Geneve.

Andreas


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I did post before to let you know where to get parts for GSW, but it dissappeared. Perhaps I'm not allowed to mention by name? Anyway, if you Google 'obsolete watch and clock parts', I think you'll find what you want. I have checked for GSW and they do have balances for some models at least..


----------

